# my used (new-to-me!) Cummins 7x12 mini-lathe arrived today!



## wquiles (Jan 4, 2006)

The Cummins 7x12 mini-lathe arrived today. Even though the outer box had a small crack, it was packaged very well and it looks like everything arrived safely!

Here are some quick pictures that I took today 

I must admit that since I am still reading and learning, I don't know what all of these pieces are (yet). It will take me a while I am sure 

Looks to me that the description posted by the seller (posted here by gadget_lover - thanks much!) does match what I got and that this is indeed a fully equiped setup. I counted 4 different cutting tools 

There is some visible wear on the painted surfaces, but everything "looks" in good shape. I will be "soon" be asking questions here so that I can put this new puppy through its paces!

Will


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 5, 2006)

Great for you!!! Now for the countless hours learning and playing. You have a long expensive journey ahead of you After your lathe purchase you will probably spend the same amount in quality tooling. Micro100 tooling all the way! My Wife love the countless hours I'm on my machine.



Mac


----------



## wquiles (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks much Mac. So instead of spending money in lights, I will be spending money on lights "AND" machining parts, right? 

Will


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 5, 2006)

Good for you Will. Welcome to the home machinists club.

It looks like the guy who sold it to you was a pack rat. This is good and bad. You have lots of parts that you will never use, for instance the left over parts from adding the DRO. Then there's the old tool post (img2927) that will probably stay in a box somewhere. On top of every thing else, he bought the "spare parts kit" from little machine shop as well as the "tune up kit" which is some screws and things.

The handles are detached for shipping. That's why you have so many. 

The milling attachment (img2914) is much sought after. I've played with the idea of building one for those occasional jobs where the mill is already in use.

The threading chasing dial (img2933) should be attached to the right side of the "apron". 

There is only one thing missing... There should be a packet of gears that are used when you are cutting threads. They are used in specific combinations to give specific thread pitches. LMS sells those too.

You will probably want to buy more quick change tool holders. It's real handy to have one of each type of tool already installed in the holder. You are more apt to change to the most appropriate tooling in the middle of your work if it's just a matter of slipping one off and slipping the next on.

I also don't see any boring bars nor boring bar holders there. Again, LMS is a good place to check. 

Congrats on a great buy. It's time to make chips! 

Daniel


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 5, 2006)

I typed up that message last night, and was presented with a database error for an hour straight. Luckily, I was able to resubmit it this morning by doing a "refresh" !  Again, congrats you lucky rat.



Daniel


----------

